# Whizzer Picnic Northern Illinois Aug. 75 plus Attended Last Year In The Rain.



## Goldenrod (Jul 19, 2020)

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/qe-picnic-flier-pdf.1231380/?hash=c6b4e14acf0ef9f8222969a2fdd229df


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 19, 2020)

I PLAN ON BEING THERE!
GREAT BUNCH OF GUYS!


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 20, 2020)

I can’t get it to load, can someone screenshot?


----------



## Demzie (Jul 21, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> I can’t get it to load, can someone screenshot?



Here ya go


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 26, 2020)

Bump


----------

